# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Fitopia Wellnesscentrum (Edegem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Fitopia Wellnesscentrum
Mechelsesteenweg 154
Edegem (AN)

Bezoek de website van Fitopia Wellnesscentrum

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Fitopia Wellnesscentrum (Edegem).*

----------

